# Site loading issues



## nez_o (Dec 23, 2009)

I'm on a pc using firefox and it seems like it takes forever for the page to load?  Is it just me?


----------



## lilithbloody (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

I'm also using a pc with firefox and sometimes I get an 404 error when trying to load the home page..


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

I am using Internet Explorer and pages are loading very slow for me too. Does it in Firefox for me as well.


----------



## Nicala (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

Same happening to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I was even about to post a thread on this actually!


----------



## dietcokeg (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

yeah same here, its been ruuning slow for over a week and i always just assumed it was my internet.


----------



## nez_o (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

at least it's not just me!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilithbloody* 

 
_I'm also using a pc with firefox and sometimes I get an 404 error when trying to load the home page.._

 
same here


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

I guess it's slow all around!  Thought it was my connection but I guess not.


----------



## Janice (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

I have a ticket open with the server host. We'll try to get this sorted out, I've noticed it as well.


----------



## DianAdams (Dec 24, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

wow i thought it was just me. but yeah this site is kinda slow when loading pages.  but when i go to makeupalley.com it goes as soon as i click something, so idk


----------



## lilibat (Dec 27, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

Currently the site is running so slow it can take 5 min.s + to load a page on ocassion. It is also intermittent, I haven't actively checked if it correlates to how many people are currently browsing but it seems like a resource issue. Perhaps there are bots getting stuck on the site and making massive requests? I know this happens on other forums I go to.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

Yeah, I'm having the same issue.  What do you mean when you say that there are bots getting stuck making requests?


----------



## blazeno.8 (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

Is it just me, or didn't something similar happen last year around the same time?


----------



## lara (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I have a ticket open with the server host. We'll try to get this sorted out, I've noticed it as well._

 
We are aware of it and we're moving to get it fixed. Please be patient


----------



## Janice (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

I haven't been able to make much progress on this issue so far, as you probably have noticed. The server host is pointing fingers at software and code and the person I contract to maintain the database and site functions i haven't wanted to bother during the holidays. 

There are a multitude of issues, but suffice to say I am not happy with the site redesign and it's impact on server performance over the past year.

The new year may bring major changes to the way the site looks (the aesthetics), but trust me when I say it will positively affect site performance, long term maintenance & stability, and ultimately will leave you with a positive user experience instead of the frustration you and I both feel at attempting to navigate a sluggish and at times broken site.


----------



## gildedangel (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_I haven't been able to make much progress on this issue so far, as you probably have noticed. The server host is pointing fingers at software and code and the person  I contract to maintain the database and site functions i haven't wanted to bother during the holidays.

There are a multitude of issues, but suffice to say I am not happy with the site redesign and it's impact on server performance over the past year.

The new year may bring major changes to the way the site looks (the aesthetics), but trust me when I say it will positively affect site performance, long term maintenance & stability, and ultimately will leave you with a positive user experience instead of the frustration you and I both feel at attempting to navigate a sluggish and at times broken site._

 
I understand Janice, I can't wait to see what the new changes will bring! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For those of you who are having trouble loading pages, I have found that if you right click on the page you wish to see and open it in a new tab, it will load a lot faster. Especially if you are like me and like to look at a lot of different pages. It is still slow to load, but it won't take forever. It also may not be a bad idea to resort to the Displaced MAC Addicts Forum until everything is sorted out, I will be chilling over there as well.


----------



## Janice (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

I've been in touch today with Adrian whom I contract to assist with technical support. He and I are looking into short and long term solutions for the site. vBulletin has a new software suite which I purchased a license for some time ago. It recently came out of beta and I am considering moving the site over to it. 

The forum software is the same as we are using now, except we would be making a huge leap in versions from 3.6 which we are currently now on to 4.0.  It is my fault I did not progress in versions as we should have with their release. I was attached to the plugins and forum modifications we made to customize the board and wary about the support available for them in future vBulletin versions. 

The payoff of making the leap to the new version of the software, and I hope the community is with me on this one, is long term stability and speed and less vulnerability for exploits. The cons of making the switch to the user are,  the learning curve of new how to use all the new features that will be available to you, such as image galleries, blogs, and social groups (which will undoubtedly enhance and make your experience on Specktra more robust) and  the potential for some of our add ons and customizations to the board being lost (this however is not such a drawback as Adrian is also a vBulletin coder and has personally developed many add ons available for vBulletin forums).

I am also in the process of getting quotes from server companies on a newer, faster box for the site.


----------



## Sass (Dec 28, 2009)

*Re: Site running slow?*

Adrian (if it's the Adrian who I think it is) is great for the job.  Yay!  Yes, upgrade us please.  If hacks and mods get lost then leave them lost.  They slow the site down anyway.


----------



## nez_o (Dec 28, 2009)

thanks for the update on the issue, I notice during the later hours I also do not have a problem.  But, it doesn't bother me much since I browse through multiple tabs at the same time. Hope it all gets worked out!


----------



## lilibat (Dec 29, 2009)

Some short term confusion & inconvenience is nothing in the face of stability, speed and security! I look forward to the improvements.

What I meant by bots is some places run bots to index sites, google does this for example. Some places also run bots to try and gather personal information, email addresses, etc. for SPAM, er 'marketing', purposes. Sometimes these bots follow recursive links and can get stuck in weird loops hitting the same links over and over if the bots are not written correctly. This can cause much stress on the server and hog resources which ends up causing the types of problems we have seen here.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Dec 29, 2009)

Janet, your post has got me so excited! I am looking forward to the changes in Specktra's future.


----------



## MzzRach (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilibat* 

 
_Some short term confusion & inconvenience is nothing in the face of stability, speed and security! I look forward to the improvements._

 
Amen to that.  I agree 100%.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_The new year may bring major changes to the way the site looks (the aesthetics), but trust me when I say it will positively affect site performance, long term maintenance & stability, and ultimately will leave you with a positive user experience instead of the frustration you and I both feel at attempting to navigate a sluggish and at times broken site._

 
Sounds great, Janice!  Thank you for all that you do.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 30, 2009)

don't worry Janice! we can cope with learning new things and such if the site end up being better than ever! we will be patient with you and we appriciate all that you do!


----------



## sass000 (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for working on this issue Janice!!


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Site extremely slow*

I tried this site on a couple different computers, and it just seems it's extremely slow lately. I have to wait at least 1 minute for the pages to even start going, and then another couple minutes to wait for it to load. I tired on a brand new computer so I don't think it's any of the computers I'm trying to use. Is anybody else having this problem?


----------



## nez_o (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Site extremely slow*

yes, i believe we all are!  Here is a link to where it was discussed.

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f182/s...es-156370-new/

HOpe that helps


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: Site extremely slow*

Alright, thanks so much!


----------



## riotlove (Jan 10, 2010)

*new here*

i'm new here. but i'm having problems with the forum so far. is it just because it's so busy here that it takes forever to load?

or is there something going on lately?

it literally takes 2-3 minutes to load a page here when any other website takes no longer than 20 seconds max.


----------



## banana1234 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: new here*

there are some problems, but they're being worked on 

wlecome by the way!


----------



## gildedangel (Jan 10, 2010)

*Re: new here*

Welcome to Specktra! Please be patient as the site has been having some issues lately, but they are being resolved.


----------



## Janice (Jan 11, 2010)

I've ordered a new server and have a new host for it, we are in the process of getting things setup for transfer. Hopefully we will also do the software updates in the next week as well. Once again, I appreciate everyone's patience with site loading times.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Jan 12, 2010)

I have had problems too, but while Janice gets everything going,make sure your browser is updated to the latest version.  I did that and it's helped immensely!


----------



## Sojourner (Jan 12, 2010)

I had no idea everyone here was experiencing webpage constipation! I thought it was my connection, I feel a little better now


----------



## Janice (Jan 13, 2010)

We are going to make the move to the new server soon. If you visit the site and get a forum closed message this is why. Also since we are moving servers some of you may not be able to access the new site for several hours, basically until DNS servers propagate the new IP.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 15, 2010)

The update worked perfectly. Thanks Janice!


----------



## Meryl (Jan 16, 2010)

I still can't save any edits in my sale thread, does that sound odd or is it something that will be fixed?


----------



## Janice (Jan 16, 2010)

This is the first I've heard of that issue. What happens when you try to save your edits?


----------



## Meryl (Jan 16, 2010)

^  Nothing happens... the page will not load.  I wait and wait and then give up, re-edit my page _again_, try and save it... and it still will not load. 

I've been trying for days to update/edit my sale thread.

I can't be the only one?


----------



## Meryl (Jan 23, 2010)

Any update on not being able to save my changes in the sales thread?  Should I just start a new thread and discard the old?


----------



## Dawn (Jan 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meryl* 

 
_Any update on not being able to save my changes in the sales thread?  Should I just start a new thread and discard the old?_

 
If you want to try that, go ahead. PM me and I'll remove the old one after you get the new one posted.  I know Janice is working on a resolution to the issue and will have it taken care of ASAP.


----------



## Meryl (Jan 24, 2010)

^^ Thank you for your reply, I appreciate it!

I did try and start a new thread but it just says "page not found" when I try and save it. I can't even preview the page, let alone save it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





So bottom line is this... the sale thread just spins and spins when I try and edit and a new thread in the sale section says "page not found."


----------



## Dawn (Jan 24, 2010)

PM'd you with an idea until this gets resolved.  =)


----------

